# Trying to add Roamio activity to my ProntoPro remote



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

The Pronto IR code database doesn't have a codeset that matches the Roamio remote buttons, so I have learned the Roamio IR codes on the Pronto. This mostly works pretty well, except for the "Guide" button.

The learned Guide code doesn't produce the correct action on the Roamio, and I cant figure out why. I tried copying the Guide button code from some old TiVo configurations, but they produce the same result. Does anyone have a list of Pronto hex codes for newer model TiVos, in particular the "Guide" button code?


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

Guide Button

0000 006D 0022 0002 0155 00AB 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0040 0015 0040 0015 06D5 0155 0055 0015 0E55


----------



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

Thanks for your help.

Your code looks like it matches what I learned from the Tivo remote, but I inserted it into the button just to check. The result is the same.

The "same" is it toggles a "mini info banner" at the bottom of the screen. This is different than what the "info" button produces. I tried different durations (100ms, 200ms), and holding the button, but same result. So I'm still baffled by this one.

Maybe its time to rig up a photodetector and haul out the digital o'scope, and see how the IR signals compare. What a hassle.


----------



## DigitalDawn (Apr 26, 2009)

That's really odd because I use this code on a Series 3, an XL4, a Roamio Pro and several Minis and it works just fine.

There must be something going on in your Pronto project. Try this. Create a new Pronto file and set it to IR only. On the home screen insert a button. Paste the hex code into the button, and try it via IR. This way you will know f you have a corrupted Pronto file and/or if there's a problem with your RF configuration.


----------



## nyjklein (Aug 8, 2002)

I'm confused why you found it necessary to learn all the buttons. The IR codes for most TiVo buttons have remained the same forever. There are just a couple of new buttons on the Roamio remote, e.g. Back. 

I have a Pronto TSU 9600 and S3, S4 and Roamio TiVos all using IR from the OneRemote database with just a couple of manually learned buttons added.

P.S. I should also note, that I primarily control my TiVos via TCP/IP control via JavaScript from my Pronto.

Jeff


----------



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

DigitalDawn said:


> ... Try this. Create a new Pronto file and set it to IR only. On the home screen insert a button. Paste the hex code into the button, and try it via IR....


Tried this, and it works . Then I tried to use a Guide button definition from the factory DB, in my configuration... did not work, no effect at all. Then I pasted your Guide code directly into the button in my config, instead of referring to my 'learned' database definition; that also works.

So my problem is solved, but it doesn't answer the question of why that specific code in my learned DB device does not work, when all the others do.

Thanks for your help! :up:



nyjklein said:


> I'm confused why you found it necessary to learn all the buttons. The IR codes for most TiVo buttons have remained the same forever. ...


Being a programmer and geek, I just like to know what the code behind each command is, no other reason.

However, since I discovered in my experiment mentioned above, I can't rely on the codes in the Philips database to work. To be fair, I didn't try more than one Tivo codeset from the DB, and I'm too lazy to try others, but the fact that the one didn't work is informative (in a bad way).

BTW, using a TSU9400, with a fair amount of Javascript, but no TCP/IP, just IR and WiFi extended IR (RFX9400).


----------



## eht (Dec 5, 2013)

So does anybody have the hex code for the "Back" button?


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

nyjklein said:


> I'm confused why you found it necessary to learn all the buttons. The IR codes for most TiVo buttons have remained the same forever. There are just a couple of new buttons on the Roamio remote, e.g. Back.
> 
> I have a Pronto TSU 9600 and S3, S4 and Roamio TiVos all using IR from the OneRemote database with just a couple of manually learned buttons added.
> 
> ...


Jeff, I could never get my IP control of Tivo working flawlessly. Would you mind sharing the Tivo code you've done?


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

eht said:


> So does anybody have the hex code for the "Back" button?


I still have my old Pronto but my computer doesn't have a serial port to connect it to so I have no way of learning the code sorry. (not sure the software would even run on Win7 anyway)


----------



## JonHB (Aug 28, 2007)

eht said:


> So does anybody have the hex code for the "Back" button?


This should work:
0000 006E 0022 0002 0155 00AA 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0696 0155 0055 0015 0E1E


----------



## ganymebe (May 22, 2014)

I know this forum entry has been dead for a while, but I seem to be having a similar problem. Every button on my Pronto works except Live TV. It worked on my old TiVo but not my new Roamio. Can anyone offer their IR code for Live TV? Even when I learn it, it looks legit but it doesn't work. Using the standard Tivo remote works 100% of the time. I am baffled.


----------



## CrispyCritter (Feb 28, 2001)

I can't help you directly. However, I can tell you that the Live-TV button changed codes early on (in the change-over from Series 1 to Series 2 TiVos?), and that TiVos for that reason have to correctly identify the type of remote in order for Live-TV to work. So what is happening with you, IMO, is some other button is identifying the remote type incorrectly for your live-TV code.


----------



## cosmicvoid (Oct 13, 2013)

Here is the code I use for Live TV:

0000 006E 0022 0002 0156 00AB 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 003F 0015 06EF 0156 0055 0015 0E2A

I just checked, and the Pronto seems to control Live TV properly.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

There is one that's just Live TV and one that is a combo Live TV/Guide button. But I think both still work on all TiVos.


----------

